# yarn offerred



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

Does anyone know of places where a yarn donation is accepted? I have a number of yarns in my stash which I know I shall never use ... I am ready to donate to those who need them ... I am in the Washington DC area.

Sherry


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Senior citizen centers, women's shelters, some schools have knitting classes, churches.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I know there are women on here who knit for charities who could most likely use your yarn!


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

Senior centers are usually very grateful for any yarn donations. I have found elementary schools that have art classes are appreciative as well. They use them for different art projects, getting the kids to think "outside the box" a lot of times.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

There are plenty of people on here, who knit for charity, who would love to have this, I am sure.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Donated some to assisted living. When I tried to give more, was told to give to another center. The ladies at the one where Mother was would ravel and reuse the same yarn. Was about a year before they needed more. 

We have 2 senior centers where people knit hats and afghans and such for charity. They will accept about anything that can be worked up into something useful. I did have to do a bit of retraining at one about 10+ years ago EWG.

I used to purchase collections of coned yarns for the machine as a way to get colors I wanted. I would then sell, barter, donate the ones I didn't want. At this senior center, I happened to arrive when no K or C people were there and left about 25 cones of widely varied weights of yarn. When I came back a month later, I was met by a huffy female (refuse to call her a lady) who was highly incensed that I was dumping off trash that wasn't allowed in the landfill. She had actually tried to throw it away. 

I had some needles with me. Chose 3 cones, set them in the floor, plopped myself in the chair and CO and started knitting about 20 st. Enough to show off the yarn. Her chin hit the floor. She said she had never seen yarn in any weight or configuration except yarns in skeins like WM or craft stores. 

A month later, they had used most of it, were combining with leftover acrylics, were scrounging yard sales and such. They had ignored cones before not knowing what to do with it. 

My point here is: when you drop it off you might need to speak with or demonstrate to the person in charge. 

If you have a large amount, the craft yarn council is only a phone call away. Our group was given hundreds of pounds of yarn which included sbout 400 lbs of wool. We dont knit wool in SC for charity. The CYA found us a group who did use it. A knitbuddy from up near the Great Lakes told me about a charity group who meet a mile away from me. 

Good luck. You'll meet some really nice people finding a home for your yarns.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

My first attempt would be some place local - senior centers, shelters, etc. If that fails, there are many people here who do charity work and would love to have it. I know my group would. I would pay postage and I imagine others would be willing to do same. But, as I said - try locally. Oh - maybe a hospital has a group that makes things for them and could put you in touch with someone there. Or a scout troop.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

You can email or call Project Linus or Carewear. Please remember that they are a . org not a .com. Also with these places you can get a tax deduction slip.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

I used to live west of DC -- I put a note onto Craig's List and offered yarn to anyone knitting for charities. Found a nice lady in Winchester who was with a group who knitted for babies and donated the items to hospitals.


----------



## grannybearj (Feb 2, 2013)

smigdail said:


> Does anyone know of places where a yarn donation is accepted? I have a number of yarns in my stash which I know I shall never use ... I am ready to donate to those who need them ... I am in the Washington DC area.
> 
> Sherry [email protected]


Try asking the volunteer coordinator at your local hospital. Some of the hospitals use prayer shawls and chemo caps and baby blankets and hats made by the volunteers. Churches have people like this also.


----------



## theknittinglady (Mar 31, 2012)

You can try some of the schools in the area. A few of my friend and I volunteer at the middle school once a week and teach knitting. We're always looking for yarn donations.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Your local churches more than likely have a knitting group that makes items for charity. I'm sure they'd love to have it as well. Bless you.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nursing homes would be a good idea, as many of the senior do knit/crochet and always on the look out for yarn donations.


----------



## ADiane (Nov 25, 2011)

You can probably donate to Goodwill and Salvation Army. (I read about people purchasing yarn from them.)


----------



## beckyors36 (Jan 23, 2013)

What about Walter Reed. My first husband was in there and made many rugs for theopy and service isn't just a man's world. Many women may could pass the time away doing crafty things.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Have you asked at a local senior center?
Or even assisted living?


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

women's shelters or those whose support them are my first choice when I donate.


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

If you have any hospital auxiliary thrift shops, or other types of Goodwill stores, they all willingly take yarn donations.


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

Lincolnia Senior Center knits for charities. I would be glad to meet with you to drop it off if you like. Send me a PM


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

If you ever want to donate any kind of yarn:
Please remember this group:
The Women Center
67 Newbury Street Boston, Mass 02116


----------

